
7 tips for getting started with developer marketing - craigkerstiens
http://meghangill.com/2012/05/05/7-tips-for-getting-started-with-developer-marketing/
======
skrish
Many of the points are not hard to do yet requires discipline to do on a
regular basis. Creating engaging content in newsletter and blog I believe is
the key.

